# Target Butt -Hay Bales?



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

I would like to set-up a target butt on a FITA style stand. I was thinking of using hay/straw bales. Would I do any damage to the new ACE arrows I am planning on buying?
Any advice?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Kungur said:


> I would like to set-up a target butt on a FITA style stand. I was thinking of using hay/straw bales. Would I do any damage to the new ACE arrows I am planning on buying?
> Any advice?


Pacific Bow Butts has some information
http://www.pacificbowbutts.com/about_pacific_bow_butts.htm


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I have not shot at hay or straw bales since my aluminum arrow days. They wore the finish off those aluminum's but carbon's will hold up fine. Skinny ACE arrows could pass thru on the closer shots so maybe some 2" styrofoam insulated pink backing board (Lowes, Home Depot etc) behind the bales would stop what the gaps in the hay bales doesn't. You'll never find a cheaper target. If you tarp them to keep em dry they might last a few seasons.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Tom, Take a look at those at the range in Strongsville tomorrow. Those are not compressed any more than how they come out of the baler. At 40M you will put an arrow 1/2 way thru them. The expected life of the standard bales is 1 year at the public range. Personally, I would not use the straw. Too much mess, disposal problem unless you have a field or woods in your backyard, not enough stopping power. Cleveland Archers used to compress 1 1/2 standard bales to the length of 1 standard bale. They stopped the arrows better, but developed soft spots quickly that led to pass-thrus. Look at the heavy conveyor belting behind the straw to stop pass-thru shots.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Pass throughs or buried fletching usually means that arrow needs refletching.
Baling wire is hard on arrows and a broken wire usually spells the end of the bale.

Bag targets work great but covers deteriorate if left outdoors. I have found wrapping the bag target with the meshed type ground cover cloth available at the lawn and garden store works to add an additional layer to the bag and does not deteriorate in the weather.
I used a 12 oz. can of medium grade 3M spray contact cement to cover the three Yellow Jacket bag targets I put up last year. They look like the day I covered them after a year.

After wrapping with the ground cover I used nylon cord to wrap the perimeter of the square target and hung they to the FITA type “A” frames made from 2X4X8. I got the plans for the “A” frames from the Texas Archery site.

Future plans are to put Saunders 48” grass matts on the arms of the “A” frame.
Bags will be left as back-up to the matt.

My 70 meter butt has that configuration and has been shot almost continuously for the last 5 years. I am pretty sure it will outlast me.
I also wrap the matt with the same ground cover to keep the elements out.

Down side to the ground cover wrap is it cost more than it should and is black in color.
Another use for the spray contact cement is hanging a target face on a bag target.

Grass matts are relatively inexpensive but the drop shipping cost has made it difficult for me to justify for a “person range.” Road trip is being planned.

Tony at Arrowsmiths in Lake Geneva suggest I just buy the bag covers and visit the boat marina and ask for the large heavy pieces of plastic used to cover new boats.
I thought it a great idea but had no way to travel with all that plastic.
Something you might consider.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

The Saunders grass matts are neat for historical looking targets. Our group has one we use for theatrical productions and historical recreation, but they are heavy and they leave residue that has to be scraped off of our wood arrows. I wouldn't recommend one for general use. As an aside, it was a Saunders grass matt that first taught me the extreme importance of having the back leg(s) of target stand **staked to the ground**. Our range master had not done so, and after I'd shot an end I watched the stand and heavy matt slowly topple forward and crash to the ground, thoroughly shattering each and everyone of my horn reenforced, self-nocked, hand tied medieval arrows.  And expensive and indelible lesson....



I expect that municipal ranges use straw bales because of the low entry price and the low danger of vandalism. But, as others note, the can get shot out quickly, they don't stop skinny compound carbons well. And they decay fairly fast in high moisture environments. Some clubs make little sheds to cover the matts. Pass throughs are very hard on vanes. And some shots may hit the wire or metal baling band. A truck mat or conveyor belt behind the bale can help prevent pass throughs.


----------

